# strobe setup/installation advice??



## esolo (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi guys I'm new to the site, first off what would all be needed to install i mean everything switch power what ever, I feel like I can install myself I work with low voltage fir a living for crying out loud, but I want to do it right, a system with prob 4 hide aways (4 grill lights 2 on the back license plate, prob 2 mounted on hood prob 3 across back bumper) light strip in back window for traffic control, i am planning on having white/amber and would like to be able to control both colors indavidually and if I can find something that would work back 3rd stop light I don't plow I contract for telephone company spend alot of time with lanes of rds temp blocked hi traffic areas all the time so on and so fourth and I'm in Seattle so traffic sucks lol and also recommendations on lighting..... thank you in advance


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I prefer Feniex lights, the HAW's and Apollo series can be dual color and have multiple modes, even brake mode.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Anything Whelan you can't go wrong. Expensive yes Reliable yes


----------



## esolo (Mar 5, 2016)

Thx guys..... much aprreciative for the reply so far


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

My advice would be to keep it as simple as possible for your first install. And I can tell you that _more _lights can be just as hazardous as _too few _lights when it comes to warning other folks on the road. Studies have shown that some drivers literally get mesmerized by lots of blinky light and drive right into them - or you.

That said, I'd suggest picking what kind of warning you need first, then picking the products and manufacturers second. You mentioned hideaways (HAWs)and they can be fairly effective, but how they're mounted within the light housing, what kind of HAW you pick (strobe, LED, etc.) as well as what manufacturer and model you select can make a _huge _difference in effectiveness. I've seen a few decently effective HAWs. More often than not though, I've seen pathetic HAWs. So not only are they a PITA to install correctly, but they really don't offer 360 degree warning. Get the idea that I'm not a big fan of HAWs?

If you go with surface mount lighting, you still have the lack of 360 degree warning power, but at least you can set them up for where you need the most effective warning. (Sounds like you're most worried about folks behind you.) That said, there are some really good surface mount LEDs out there and the prices have come down as of late. Beware though because many LEDs look good when you look straight into them - in the store - but really don't pack much punch out in the real world. As others have said, Whelen is pretty clearly the leader here. (I have some of their LINZ6 units and absolutely love them.) Fenix also makes some decent units.

If you want my two cents, the absolute biggest bang for your buck - and I'm talking both warning power and amount spent - is in some kind of overhead / roof mounted light bar. You get true 360 degree warning, relative ease of installation and reasonable cost. Sure, it might cost you $1,000 for a fully featured, full width light bar, but they're pretty easy to install and can be swapped from vehicle to vehicle much easier than HAWs. Oh, and some units even offer built in Traffic Advisors.

Hope that helps.


----------



## esolo (Mar 5, 2016)

Too Stroked;2128013 said:


> My advice would be to keep it as simple as possible for your first install. And I can tell you that _more _lights can be just as hazardous as _too few _lights when it comes to warning other folks on the road. Studies have shown that some drivers literally get mesmerized by lots of blinky light and drive right into them - or you.
> 
> That said, I'd suggest picking what kind of warning you need first, then picking the products and manufacturers second. You mentioned hideaways (HAWs)and they can be fairly effective, but how they're mounted within the light housing, what kind of HAW you pick (strobe, LED, etc.) as well as what manufacturer and model you select can make a _huge _difference in effectiveness. I've seen a few decently effective HAWs. More often than not though, I've seen pathetic HAWs. So not only are they a PITA to install correctly, but they really don't offer 360 degree warning. Get the idea that I'm not a big fan of HAWs?
> 
> ...


Thank you I aprreciative it now let me ask you this simple circuit to control 2 diff lights.... home runs to two different distribution box.... power to Supply power to switch or what? Grounds of course... also I just bought this chevy 2009 2500hd it's gas... but it was a boarder patrol truck they cut all the lights off left the entire wiring harness cab I reuse that? Thx again


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

esolo;2128054 said:


> Thank you I aprreciative it now let me ask you this simple circuit to control 2 diff lights.... home runs to two different distribution box.... power to Supply power to switch or what? Grounds of course... also I just bought this chevy 2009 2500hd it's gas... but it was a boarder patrol truck they cut all the lights off left the entire wiring harness cab I reuse that? Thx again


That's a tough one without actually seeing it. The problem with using _any _existing harness that somebody has hacked / cut is not knowing what goes or comes from where. It could be the best harness in the world, but if it's hacked up, you're asking for trouble. On the other hand, if you can trace and document everything - and insure no uninsulated hot leads laying around anywhere - you _might _be able to use it.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Too Stroked;2128080 said:


> That's a tough one without actually seeing it. The problem with using _any _existing harness that somebody has hacked / cut is not knowing what goes or comes from where. It could be the best harness in the world, but if it's hacked up, you're asking for trouble. On the other hand, if you can trace and document everything - and insure no uninsulated hot leads laying around anywhere - you _might _be able to use it.


X2 ^^^ here. If you can get the *exact* same light part #, and have their wiring diagram, and can label / connect as per diagram I'd definitely go for it! Good luck with all


----------

